
Why I’m Building Sequin: The Credit Card That Pays Back the Pink Tax - sararob
https://medium.com/@vrinda_gupta/why-im-building-sequin-the-credit-card-that-pays-back-the-pink-tax-6db4e4187446
======
downerending
Hard to spot any value proposition at all here.

Kind of reminds me of this, which I spotted in a store the other day:

[https://pinkpowerdrill.com/collections/all-products-shop-
tab...](https://pinkpowerdrill.com/collections/all-products-shop-
tab/products/screw-driver-set-with-pink-tool-bag)

"Log for girls" indeed.

